# VI Vacation Internationale - the end of some of the leases



## oceanvps (Sep 23, 2011)

I found the document that outlines when certain units/locations are leaving the VI system - Hawaii namely and some others.

I'm curious - I assume as units leave the system they have to bring new units in, does anyone know what the plan is for VI. Do they purchase locations etc as they come up wherever they may  be or is there a plan to replace the Hawaii units with Hawaii units at other resorts in Hawaii. 

TIA
joanne


----------



## aliikai2 (Sep 23, 2011)

*It depends*

All the original sales were points that expired in 20-30 years, those were sold based upon the life of the property leases and visa versa. Many, many points with expire in 2012-2020 that have not been converted to Lifetime points, so the demand for that many hundreds of thousands of points will cease.
 They don't really have the type of cash needed to build or buy any more Hawaii space, so I would guess that the direction they have been moving would continue into the future.

They added a bunch of new space and resorts  in Canada and the Mainland us over the last 2 years, where I am sure they have unsold points.

So, really only time will tell, but my guess is many of the Hawaiian resorts will disappear as the leases expire. 

fwiw,

Greg 



oceanvps said:


> I found the document that outlines when certain units/locations are leaving the VI system - Hawaii namely and some others.
> 
> I'm curious - I assume as units leave the system they have to bring new units in, does anyone know what the plan is for VI. Do they purchase locations etc as they come up wherever they may  be or is there a plan to replace the Hawaii units with Hawaii units at other resorts in Hawaii.
> 
> ...


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 23, 2011)

Ah,
So really as the rtu contracts expire (by person) that removes so many points from the system and they don't have to match units available to the points outstanding so basically they need less units as time goes on. Interesting.
Thanks
Joanne


----------



## JohnPaul (Sep 24, 2011)

I think there is some opportunity for VI to buy out the "remainder interest" and they are working on it.  However, there is no guarantee.  When you buy it specifically let's you know that some of the properties (especially Hawaii) may not be in the program forever.

The current board is all about getting everyone on perpetual memberships and doing a lot to make sure things are a viable ongoing club even if some properties drop off.


----------



## Lee B (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm in VI with expiring membership and like it that way.  They should offer to convert perpetual memberships to ones that expire, IMO, letting the member choose the expiration date.  Solves the problem of needing to unload ownership down the road if family doesn't want it.

If family does want in, they can buy resale or pay VI to extend the end date.  I suppose the board likes to plan for perpetual memberships though.  Probably a more stable future.


----------



## oceanvps (Oct 1, 2011)

Both my contracts expire, which is how we wanted them to be as well. 
J


----------

